# Polishing/cleaning nickel guns



## Knotmuch (Feb 18, 2010)

What do you guys use to: 1) clean nickel finish, 2) polish nickel finish? Thanks guys.


----------



## Henpecked (Feb 18, 2010)

I find nickel to be pretty responsive to plain old WD-40.  I bet renaissance wax would do a good job, too.  Of course, a real gunsmith will likely chime in here to say both will ruin your gun so I'd probably wait for someone else before using either.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Feb 19, 2010)

Dont leave Hoppes #9 on the nickel.  It will hurt the surface.  WD40 wont hurt if as long as you dont put the gun in a velvet case.  Flitz is good for the field.  Nickel is more resistant to rust than stainless steel.


----------



## kracker (Feb 19, 2010)

Pencil eraser to clean, flitz to polish.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 19, 2010)

Flitz.

I'm not sure that you need to polish nickel once it's been cleaned.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

Hoppes #9 is very bad for plated parts.  It used to be in the fine print of the paper packed with the bottles.  It is best to stay away from any harsh chemical when dealing with plating.  If it has an amonia smell, don't use it.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Feb 19, 2010)

Flitz. Bought a Smith Model 10 PD turn in once that was nickle. It was from Detroit PD. It had an even dull frosting all over the gun. After Flitz it was like a mirror!


----------



## Knotmuch (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll get some Flitz.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Feb 20, 2010)

Flitz is mainly a wax.  There is a rust remover and a very small amount of polishing compound.  They also make a wax for guns without the extras.  Dont use Flitz on a fake case hardening.  It will remove it.


----------



## Terry May (Mar 1, 2010)

Do not use anything with a copper remover/solvent.  On most nickle guns the guns are coated in a copper finish and then the nickle is applied on top.  That is why many nickle guns have a yellowish/golden hue in the light(especially Colts).  The copper solvent will get under the nickle and remove the copper foundation, causing the nickle to peel/flake off.


----------

